# Incredibly worthless JUNK!



## dave59 (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow, apparently you don't like it. It sounds like everything you mentioned should have been obvious when you looked at the display model if there was one on display.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

> Wow, apparently you don t like it. It sounds like everything you mentioned should have been obvious when you looked at the display model if there was one on display.
> 
> - dave59


There wasn't a display model, only one left in stock boxed. I think its reasonable to have an expectation of quality for $131 so I didn't pay that much attention. The roller stand inventory was pretty decimated not much to choose from.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thats probably why there was no display model they didn't want anyone too see how crappy it was.sad a company would sell junk like that.i dont like their mobile bases either,also poor quality.ill never waste money on shop fox again.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

nothing a few P clips wont fix, I don't think I have ever bought anything I haven't modified to suit myself.
lose nuts, their out! and in goes a nutsert, split pins! they do as their name suggests and in go P clips! so I can relate to that! non removable clamps on air hoses they are hacked off and on go worm drive clamps, and I dont care if they are illegal !
short power leads. their scrap metal and on goes a practical length
Pussy underrated wheels! their skating on thin ice as well.

Rant over tee hee!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I've not been impressed with any Shop Fox tools I've used or bought. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I promise I won't buy one.


----------

